# Marvel's Jessica Jones



## FAST6191 (Nov 24, 2015)

"Mate you have to watch that new Marvel show that was on Netflix" and in classic "didn't have Ice Cube so he bought Vanilla Ice" fashion I missed Daredevil and ended up watching this instead.

One trailer


Only seen a few episodes at this point but kind of enjoyed them. Shooting/production seems odd, about the only way I can describe it is remember when things had "webisodes", now what if one of those went full length? It is not a bad thing but something odd. I never read any comic or otherwise heard the character name before this (generally if it was not in a 90's cartoon I would not have heard of it) and it still seems to work.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 24, 2015)

Watched the whole thing.  Liked it, but a few times I felt they tied too hard to be "edgy".


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh yeah at one point "whiskey/bourbon, cheapest bottle you have" and the next scene she is cracking open a sizeable bottle of wild turkey? Around here Wild Turkey is the expensive import stuff, not ridiculously so but if you can find it at all it will run you £5-10 more than something made closer to here, or even a bottle of Jack Daniels or Jim Beam. Similarly it is not treated like the cheap stuff either, though plenty of associates will no longer drink it (despite otherwise being more than seasoned drinkers) as its hangovers to those new to the concept are the stuff of legends.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 24, 2015)

I watched it fully this weekend.
I liked it, but slightly less than daredevil.

The first episode was slow, I wondered where super heroes and marvel universe disappeared to.
There's less action/fights/gangs etc. in comparison to daredevil, it's more linear (one case, always the same bad guy).
It's still good and you want to know how it ends.

You said you didn't watched daredevil yet.
There's a daredevil character appearing, but it's not a problem if you didn't watched it first. it will not affect understanding.


I've read this show is part of the 4 that will ultimately reunite in a single series.


Spoiler: mini spoil in characters



Daredevil, Jessica Jones, Luke Cage and Iron Fist will reunite in The Defenders.


if it's one per year, we still have time to watch all of them.
I wondered if we will have Daredevil season 2, but I guess we will have Defenders instead.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 24, 2015)

I thought the actress who played Jessica Jones was Stacy Martin from the Nymphomaniac movies. I may watch it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 24, 2015)

to be honest, i like the general superhero private investigator stuff, and the show is nicely done. dont know why anyone would call it webisode level. its good that its not spewing cgi very other minute and the characters dont really warrant that (I'd suppose iron fist will have gci fists sooner or later).
but it's annoying how its almost entirely about the purple man so far. its fine to have an overarching plot, but its getting out of hand when that is basically all the plot you have other than powerman crushing some pussy.
at least daredevil had a handful of midbosses and showed quite a bit of development from fisks point of view.

and it seems like all the private investigating stuff works out way to easy most of the time, but thats a different thing. you dont just get all your info by calling people with a fake voice or wearing a nurses dress.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 24, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> to be honest, i like the general superhero private investigator stuff, and the show is nicely done. dont know why anyone would call it webisode level.
> 
> ...
> 
> and it seems like all the private investigating stuff works out way to easy most of the time, but thats a different thing. you dont just get all your info by calling people with a fake voice or wearing a nurses dress.



Webisode is not a bad thing, it just reminded me of the style of editing/storytelling that they used spun out a bit longer. Though thinking about it that might be closer to comic book sensibilities, however as I never really read comic books (nobody around here really ever did) I probably went to webisodes first.

As for private investigation aspect I recently watched The Good Wife, if that is the baseline for the investigation equivalent of something like CSI's or Criminal Minds' magic computer database/1 person doing the job of 10 then this was not bad. Though I suppose after that my only other choices for something to look at would be Bored to Death. That said I am told private investigation plays out a bit differently in the US than it does in either of our countries so I will have to acknowledge my lack of specific knowledge here like I do when it comes to dealing with patents and such like. I will also wonder if this was not supposed to be a glamorous PI stuff as much as perhaps more reflective of the day to day stuff a la


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 26, 2015)

ok, i have to revoke my former praises. at about episode 8, everything just gets really bad and stupid.
literally everything almost every character other than Kilgrave does is just plain stupid. and its all just to lengthen the whole thing up.



Spoiler



oh we got him oh no suddenly my superstrength isn't strong enough to knock out some drones oh we got him again oh no one person just decides to betray us oh we got him for the 10th time yet i'll still not kill him on the offchance that he might escape so we can have two more episodes oh damn my superstrength isn't enough to keep a supportgroup out of my home and guess what the first thing they do is free kilgrave again



and powerman... for a guy hung up on his dead girlfriend, he sure did fuck around a whole lot, didn't he?


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 26, 2015)

personally i liked this more than i did daredevil.


----------



## Shulking (Nov 29, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> personally i liked this more than i did daredevil.


Same here. I am half way done my second viewing.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm on the third episode but it feels tiresome to watch and not the least interesting, if not for Killgrave who admittedly is the reason I'm still watching it for. Just hope the next episode features more action and less boring scenes of Jessica talking or banging Luke.

Daredevil this is not.


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 14, 2015)

personally i liked it better than daredevil. daredevil was very boring for me. it lacked a good bad guy. the kingpin was rubbish.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 14, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> personally i liked it better than daredevil. daredevil was very boring for me. it lacked a good bad guy. the kingpin was rubbish.


I felt the EXACT opposite i didn't like this NEARLY as much as Daredevil i felt this was lacking some MAJOR action


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 14, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> personally i liked it better than daredevil. daredevil was very boring for me. it lacked a good bad guy. the kingpin was rubbish.


It's still better than Supergirl, I'll give you that.


----------



## duwen (Dec 14, 2015)

I enjoyed Daredevil a lot... right up to his costume reveal in the final ep, which I absolutely hated.
IMO, Jessica Jones was better in every respect. Loved the characters, the plot, the aesthetic. This and Limitless were my two favourite new shows of the year.
Keen to see whatever other Marvel properties Netflix will bring to the screen (I'd heard they might be doing Iron Fist and The Defenders).


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 14, 2015)

Cyan said:


> I wondered if we will have Daredevil season 2, but I guess we will have Defenders instead.


I'm not sure where I read it, but I though that there will be a DD S2 first, than a Luke Cage, and beyond that is not known yet (except for the knowledge of the defenders getting a series).
It's also rumored that a punisher serie would come to netflix, also being a part of the Defenders. (I think he is not originally a part of the defenders, but he fits)

A source, however I don't know how trustworthy it is:
http://www.pajiba.com/netflix_movie...anges-to-its-punisher-and-iron-fist-plans.php

And some cool pictures of Cage and Jones for the people who read the comics:


Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 14, 2015)

Cyan said:


> I watched it fully this weekend.
> I liked it, but slightly less than daredevil.
> 
> The first episode was slow, I wondered where super heroes and marvel universe disappeared to.
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daredevil_(season_2)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 14, 2015)

DD Season 2 is planned for "Early" 2016 release. The moment it's out I won't care one bit for the teen-drama DC shows that are on The CW.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 14, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> DD Season 2 is planned for "Early" 2016 release. The moment it's out I won't care one bit for the teen-drama DC shows that are on The CW.


Agreed, Marvel's netflix is hardcore.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2016)

The fiancee wants to watch this with me, I guess I'll dive in soon.


----------

